# Greetings from the Olympic Peninsula



## rw3212 (Apr 8, 2008)

spidermonkey said:


> Hi all, I am expecting my first two packages at the end of April (one Italian, one Car), and I am envisioning becoming a happy beekeeper (and eventually mead-maker.) My wife and I have a boy and a girl (2&5), and 2 horses, 9 ducks and 21 chickens, 2 barn cats and a rottweiler to keep an eye on everybody and bark at the raccoons in the woods at night. We have been revitalizing an old farm here in Port Townsend including a small old orchard I've been trying to nurse back into productivity, and I've been planting dozens of new fruit trees. We are contractors who install solar pv panels. I'm looking forward to getting contradictory responses to my questions from the experts on this forum!


Welcome to you and your entire clan. contradictory responses are the norm here it seems, but then again that give you more information to base your final decision upon. 

Enjoy, Ron


----------



## mariongoose (Oct 3, 2008)

*Hi Cidermonkey*

We also just started this year. Our hives are in Hoodsport. Rainfall appx 85 inches a year. How did your bees do with our May rainshowers? I had to combine one of my hives, but now it's strong and looking like it will do well. I think it's great you are restoring a farm in Port Townsend. Port Townsend is one of my favorite places to go. How much rain do you get in 
Port Townsend? We have two dogs, 3 chickens, and 2 kitties, and as of this morning one rescued from the kitty, baby bunny. Our "little one" is 30, so the dogs get all the attention now. Are you in Mason County's bee club? We belong to Pierce county, and I just finished my apprentice course. :applause:


----------



## cidermonkey (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi Mariongoose,
Do you have marion berries and gooseberries?
Yes, both our hives made it through rainy may and I have put the second box on each now. I have been feeding them both sugar syrup and some pollen patties and they seem to be doing well. We don't really get that much rain in PT, only about 24" per year, but we get a lot of wind that I think will be a challenge for them.
I love the Hoodsport area, I just drove through a few times when I had to get to Seattle during the Hood Canal Bridge closure. Everything is so much more lush down there from the addl rain.
I am in a bee club and taking a beginner's course through the Chimacum Grange that is being tought by Paul Lundy who is from Kitsap and also active with a group in Silverdale. Congratz on your apprentice course and good luck with your bees. Do you have more than the one hive?


----------



## mariongoose (Oct 3, 2008)

:lpf:yes I have those berries. The name actually came from my neice and nephew who like to call me that instead of Mothergoose...but that's another story.
I hope you'll keep us posted how things are going. Are you planning on opening your farm to the public?
Nice to meet a new friend.


----------



## danilo (Apr 25, 2009)

*bees in renton*

i am new to this also. this forum you will learn alot, i have two hives and one is great the other has no queen now. so am going too put them together , maybe i will spilt them later after i put on a thrid deep and it gets full.
Its great to have more bee keepers up washington.


----------

